# [APP] Slate Calendar (Beta) – Smart calendar to simplify life and improve productivity



## codedevnew (Jul 23, 2014)

*Slate Calendar *(Beta) is a 'Smart Calendar' and 'Daily Assistant' to help you keep up with both work and personal life. It provides an unified and cohesive experience combining calendar events, birthdays, weather data, sports events, and other upcoming features such as tasks and alarms. It provides an unique user experience by combining Google now card style with a fully integrated calendar.
























*PLAY STORE *(Beta Version 1.0.8.2)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.codehelixsolutions.slatecalendar

*FEATURES:* (Beta Version - 1.0.8.2)

Home Page:

- Displays information (appointments, birthdays, weather, sports) as cards

- Multiple boards

- Show or hide boards in settings

- Intelligent loading - no data, four boards don't show up

Events:

- Calendar accounts selection in settings

- Next Event - quick action bar (sms, call, reply / share)

- Upcoming events in next 7 days (maximum of 8 displayed)

- Quick addition of event (+ sign at the top)

- Both 12 hour and 24 hour clock support

Calendar Page:

- Day View display of events

- Quick addition of event (+ sign at the top)

- View events with action icon in Event details page

- Tap Calendar icon to edit events in default Calendar app

- Quick navigation to today

- Swipe navigation to previous / next day

- Previous / next week navigation using arrow keys

- Both 12 hour and 24 hour clock support

- Custom start day of the week in settings

 Weather:

- Today's weather forecast and current conditions

- 5-day weather forecast (including today)

- Weather location selection

Birthdays:

- Phone contacts' birthdays list for next 7 days

- Next birthday - quick action bar (sms, call, share)

Sports:

- Sports Integration - First version

- Displays events from Ufc.com

Other

- Daily inspiring quote from great people

- Color customization for window/ activity and font

*UPCOMING FEATURES:*

- Full calendar support (Week, Month views, complete editing of events from within app)

- Sports Events - More categories, Calendar integration

- Alarms, Widgets & Lock screen support

- Other languages support

- Further Customization and many more.


----------



## RealPetChicken (Mar 5, 2014)

I will test it out, it does look beautiful.


----------

